# تساعية قلب يسوع الأقدس



## mary naeem (4 يونيو 2010)

​*تساعية قلب يسوع الأقدس​*







​
يا يسوعي ..أنت قلت الحق الحق أقول لكم ..إسألوا تعطوا..أطلبوا تجدوا..إقرعوا يفتح لكم ...فها أنا أقرع و أسأل و اطلب نعمة​
أذكر النعمة.............
أبانا الذي....السلام عليكِ......المجد للاب.....

يا قلب يسوع إني أضع كل ثقتي ورجائي فيك









يا يسوعي ..أنت قلت الحق الحق أقول لكم ...ان كل ما تسألون الآب بإسمي يعطيكم اياه ..فها أنا بإسمك أطلب من الآب
أطلب النعمة..........
أبانا الذي ...السلام عليكِ....المجد للاب...
يا قلب يسوع الأقدس إني أضع كل ثقتي و رجائي فيك









يا يسوعي..أنت قلت الحق الحق أقول لكم ...السماء والأرض تزولان وكلامي لا يزول ..وثقة بكلماتك المنزهة عن الخطأ أسال نعمة
اسأل النعمة......
أبانا الذي.....السلام عليكِ....المجد للآب...
يا قلب يسوع الأقدس إني أضع كل ثقتي و رجائي فيك


​





*يا قلب يسوع الذي يتحنن على الحزانى ترحم علينا نحن الخطأة البائسين ..
واستجب برحمتك طلباتنا بشفاعة قلب مريم الحزين الطاهر .أمك و أمنا*​


*السلام عليك أيتها الملكة أم الرحمة والرأفة ...

السلام عليكِ ياحياتنا ولذتنا و رجاؤنا ....

السلام عليكِ وإليكِ نصرخ نحن المنفيين أولاد حواء ونتنهد نحوكِ نائحين وباكين في هذا الوادي وادي الدموع ..
فإصغي إلينا يا شفيعتنا 
وأنعطفي بنظركِ الرؤوف نحونا وأرينا بعد هذا المنفي يسوع ثمرة بطنكِ المباركة 

يا شفوقة يا رؤوفة يا مريم البتول الحلوة اللذيذة *


​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 يونيو 2010)

مين


ربنا يقبل منا الصلاة الطيبة دي 

بركة المسيح لتكن معكي دايما 
محبتي​


----------



## jojo_angelic (5 يونيو 2010)

> يا قلب يسوع إني أضع كل ثقتي ورجائي فيك



صـــــــــــلاة تفــــــــرح القلـــــــــــــــــب
شكراااااااااااا ليـــك الاخــت مــاري باركـــك الـــــرب


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

صلاة مميزة ورائعة
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

اميــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mary naeem (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا على مروركم الجميل


----------

